# What do you do for Employment?



## phreebsd

I'll go first..

I'm a database developer for a large agency.
I work in the data services section. We're responsible for ad-hoc queries, reports, database schema, data research and data health.


My wife just started working part time at a local hospital as a Med/Surg Tech. She's currently in nursing school and will be graduating soon. I'm so proud of her! Love you lisa!!


----------



## Bootlegger

I am on Welfare....:joke:



MY wife teaches 4th grade.

I teach Special Ed. I also work at Lansfords Kawasaki & Suzuki part time during the school year and full time in the summer. I have worked there for a long time...I worked at a Yamaha dealer once for 3 months as well.


----------



## phreebsd

Once again, teaching is a noble job, man. Kudos to you and your wife. Though I bet your wife has had enough of some of those 4th graders.. Kids can be bad!!


----------



## 650Brute

Currently laid off......:banghead: Until last week I was the FSD at a major Manufacturing plant.

Prior to that I spent about 13 years in corporate restaruants, at the office level and in operations.


----------



## phreebsd

Well that's :lame:..

Hope something happens for you soon!


----------



## Metal Man

I'm a job supervisor for a local construction company. We do mostly commercial construction but will do a little residential as well if work gets slow.


----------



## pondhopper1

I'm a pipe welder and the old lady is in insurance


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

i work for a shrink


----------



## JWMullins79

I presently working for a company that's contracted by the Navy. I am a dispatcher for police and fire units on the base, and ACTIVELY looking in my area as well as the Tuscaloosa area for a decent job again.


----------



## thunderhead007

here is where I work, 21 on and 21 off.


----------



## cigaro

Field service tech for NES (National Equipment Services)


----------



## Polaris425

Thunderhead is that bigger than the Super Gorilla's?

I'm an Architectural Draftsman & Building Auditor for the University of Alabama.


----------



## FABMAN

Con-way freight.
Journeyman Mechanic.


----------



## Polaris425

FABMAN did you get on w/ the 53' OTR's when they started them a few years ago, or do you do short hauls w/ the tandoms....?


----------



## phreebsd

thunderhead007 said:


> here is where I work, 21 on and 21 off.


does that thing move with the waves or is it ancored on the bottom?


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

JWMullins79 said:


> I presently working for a company that's contracted by the Navy. I am a dispatcher for police and fire units on the base, and ACTIVELY looking in my area as well as the Tuscaloosa area for a decent job again.


 
not anymore! he starts his old job back delivering air conditioners december 30!! yay!


----------



## cigaro

muddin_lil_sis said:


> not anymore! he starts his old job back delivering air conditioners december 30!! yay!



Delivering A/C in the middle of winter?


----------



## kawa650

I work for a small business owner. Im the main guy under the owner that gets all the stuff done, makes sure people are doing there job. We do dozer, trackhoe, backhoe, tractor, work ect.. just about anything with equipment, house pads, mowing/shreading, clearing, ditch cleaning/diging so on but the main thing is mowing, we have contracts at several sub-divisions to do so (1500+ acers) 3-5 times a year. We also bale hay, do welding, take care of cattle and a few other things as well!!!


----------



## phreebsd

kawa650 said:


> I work for a small business owner. Im the main guy under the owner that gets all the stuff done, makes sure people are doing there job. We do dozer, trackhoe, backhoe, tractor, work ect.. just about anything with equipment, house pads, mowing/shreading, clearing, ditch cleaning/diging so on but the main thing is mowing, we have contracts at several sub-divisions to do so (1500+ acers) 3-5 times a year. We also bale hay, do welding, take care of cattle and a few other things as well!!!


when DON JAVIS buys some land, you guys can build the bog pit.
He'll need a muddacross pit too!


----------



## Metal Man

STOGI said:


> Delivering A/C in the middle of winter?


Fresh out of school i got a job with a company making compressors for Air Conditioners. The winter was our busiest time. I know it sounds crazy but it has a lot to do with them getting every thing built and ready for the upcoming summer.


----------



## thunderhead007

phreebsd said:


> does that thing move with the waves or is it ancored on the bottom?


 
Yes it moves around. We are currently drilling in 7000 feet of water.


----------



## jackman

I own a construction company in birmingham mostly residential but also do a little commercial


----------



## Polaris425

jackman said:


> I own a construction company in birmingham mostly residential but also do a little commercial



I'm an architectural draftsman, who likes to do side work.....  wink wink


----------



## jackman

I wish I had some right now I wish I would have gone to school to be a brain surgeon or something like that


----------



## Polaris425

you aint kidden. being an engineer would be good $ right now. Instead of just a draftsman/building auditor.


----------



## FABMAN

Polaris425 said:


> FABMAN did you get on w/ the 53' OTR's when they started them a few years ago, or do you do short hauls w/ the tandoms....?


your speaking of truck load also known as CFI. I don't drive I'm a mechanic.


----------



## beavel

Well since I am new I guess I will use some of these threads to introduce myself.

I am an Audio Engineer/Senior Operations Specialist for a global IT company. It is pretty much the best job I could ever ask for.


----------



## phreebsd

which one? 
I'm in IT as well.


----------



## beavel

phreebsd said:


> which one?
> I'm in IT as well.


Computer Generated Solutions.


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome Beavel!


----------



## DjScrimm

My dad and I run an A/C business of of Covington, LA. Mostly residential but we've been transitioning into some commercial jobs the last couple of years. Since im in school I just use my money to support my hobbies!! Life is good for now


----------



## phreebsd

hah sweet. I see it you u a n 08 brute in yer avatar


----------



## Polaris425

DjScrimm said:


> Since im in school I just use my money to support my hobbies!! Life is good for now


I remember those days.... i wish i had them back... haha.. the brute would be A LOT bigger!!!


----------



## Greg G

I am a Police Officer for the Memphis Police Dept. I am assigned to a local high school. I think our correct political correct title is School Resource Officer. No more patroling the streets. I don't even have a squad car anymore...

Greg G


----------



## Brute650i

Right now im still in school for another 3 semesters in Civil Engineering at Ole Miss be glad when i get out of that place.


----------



## phreebsd

Greg G said:


> I am a Police Officer for the Memphis Police Dept. I am assigned to a local high school. I think our correct political correct title is School Resource Officer. No more patroling the streets. I don't even have a squad car anymore...
> 
> Greg G


But now you have to put up with a bunch of punks!


----------



## Polaris425

brute650i said:


> Right now im still in school for another 3 semesters in Civil Engineering at Ole Miss be glad when i get out of that place.


OLE MISS?!?!?!?!?!?! :aargh4: lol.... j/k I have a few friends there.


----------



## Brute650i

lol yeah ole miss. It would have been LSU if the out of state tuition wasnt so much. Would that have been better? haha


----------



## Polaris425

^ haha... Well atleast you up there w/ some hot chicks... do the names Catherine Bryant or Jacque Chamblee ring a bell? I think Catherine is a K.A.


----------



## Brute650i

naw not that i recall


----------



## Metal Man

I was in Oxford today. Just started our part of a new building right off the square.


----------



## Brute650i

Is it the building that fell in awhile back?


----------



## Metal Man

Not sure about that...could be in the same location. Its a new steel frame going now.


----------



## Brute650i

oh i havent been up the since beginning of january so i wouldnt know

anyone on here worked for MDOT (Mississippi department of transportation)? I worked with them as an engineer intern and liked the work i was doing overseeing the construction of projects. I am thinking about getting a job with them when i graduate as I have already pretty much have the job if i want it. Just wondering how the pay is compared to a private firm.


----------



## Polaris425

CDFL.... talk to them... christmas bonus to the tune of $4800 last year, and summer bonus to the tune of $1200.... Pay is decent too. It aint always m-f 8-5 though... They are in jackson. www.CDFL.com Nice people, even some good looking womens... I worked there over a year, would still be there if I hadnt been hired by the U of A


----------



## Brute650i

Ill look into them when graduation time nears. Im kinda wanting to stay around the delta. I know with the state ill start out making about 40000 with them and raises of 4% every 6 months.

Do firms like those look at GPA when hiring? I dont think mine is that great at 2.81 resident as I have been more worried about getting out in 4 years than taking my time and having a high GPA. 
I have some good work experience having worked on the building of the new Highway 82 bridge at greenville and also 82 bypass that is getting built around greenville
Thanks for the heads up polaris425


----------



## Polaris425

no prob. the state is always good to work for. Decent holidays, retirement... its one of the reasons I came to the UofA.... and plus, i mean, the sorority girls...


----------



## Brute650i

yeah Im thinking long term start with the state retire with the state with good benefits and start own surveying firm is the plan now if that works out is another story alot can happen between now and then with me only being 20


----------



## Polaris425

Hey anything can happen. If you start your own surveying deal and need someone to do cad work for you hollar... I could always use extra brute $$...


----------



## Brute650i

haha yeah I hear you around here you can make alot of green doing surveying work as not many do it here. Get GPS surveying equipment put it on a SxS of course it would have to have a lift and 31 outlaws in case it rains and is muddy so you can still work best thing of all of it can be wrote of on taxes as business cost.


----------



## Polaris425

now thats what Im talking about.


----------



## FABMAN

Cont me in. I can get into that type of work!!


----------



## Yesterday

i do CAD stuff, mainly revisions to existing details, aswell as production control for a big steel fabricator. 2/3 structural, 1/3 bridges. most of our projects are nation/worldwide and super huge. it sucks, but it pays the bills in this jacked up economy for now.


----------



## Polaris425

xbigp said:


> i do CAD stuff, mainly revisions to existing details, aswell as production control for a big steel fabricator. 2/3 structural, 1/3 bridges. most of our projects are nation/worldwide and super huge. it sucks, but it pays the bills in this jacked up economy for now.



I spend a lot of time making revisions to existing drawings as well... When I first was hired here I did a lot of drawing though, there were a lot of floor plans here on file but only paper prints, no CAD file's. So I spent a few months just looking at old blue's and drawing it in cad... Kinda hard to draw from a 1930's blue sometimes... haha...


----------



## Metal Man

xbigp said:


> i do CAD stuff, mainly revisions to existing details, aswell as production control for a big steel fabricator. 2/3 structural, 1/3 bridges. most of our projects are nation/worldwide and super huge. it sucks, but it pays the bills in this jacked up economy for now.





Polaris425 said:


> I spend a lot of time making revisions to existing drawings as well... When I first was hired here I did a lot of drawing though, there were a lot of floor plans here on file but only paper prints, no CAD file's. So I spent a few months just looking at old blue's and drawing it in cad... Kinda hard to draw from a 1930's blue sometimes... haha...


 
Well i spend a lot of time reading prints...and cussing the big dummy that drew them :thinking::bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

Metal Man said:


> Well i spend a lot of time reading prints...and cussing the big dummy that drew them :thinking::bigok:


HAHA! Been there done that!! Man some of the old ones epscially are so hard to read, then some of the CAD one's are that much harder. I saw one set once, mechanical, that had so much crap on it you literally couldnt tell what was what. I had to sit down w/ a highliter, and start at the HVAC units, and trace the different ducts w/ a different color all the way to the end of the line, just to be able to read the plans.


----------



## Metal Man

Most of what i build i base on the architectural sheets of the prints.After all,thats what who ever is paying for the building is expecting. The problem comes in with the fact that the structural and mechanical rarely match the architectural draws. Since structural and mechanical over ride the architectural set,i spend a great deal of time looking at all three.


----------



## Polaris425

Metal Man said:


> Most of what i build i base on the architectural sheets of the prints.After all,thats what who ever is paying for the building is expecting. The problem comes in with the fact that the structural and mechanical rarely match the architectural draws. Since structural and mechanical over ride the architectural set,i spend a great deal of time looking at all three.


huh.... when I worked at CDFL there were times when attic space was tight, and I use to make the arch's draw me some section views through parts of the bldg, do I could draw a secion view of my duct work and make sure that it was going to fit. We we're very thourough.


----------



## jackman

Metal Man said:


> Well i spend a lot of time reading prints...and cussing the big dummy that drew them :thinking::bigok:


 me to. if the big dummy had to build off of his own set of drawings he would cut out alot of the crap they draw


----------



## Metal Man

I had a project manager tell me one time that " You can draw a screen door on a submarine but that don't mean that it will work".....LOL


----------



## Polaris425

haha!!! I've been on both sides.. Thats why when I draw something I try to draw as plain and clear as I can. No confusions.


----------



## jackman

Metal Man said:


> I had a project manager tell me one time that " You can draw a screen door on a submarine but that don't mean that it will work".....LOL


 I'LL have to remember that:haha:


----------



## Mall Crawler

I am an Instructor at Pearl River Community College. I teach Instrumentation. Doesnt pay much but I do enjoy the time off.


----------



## phreebsd

what is instrumentation?


----------



## Mall Crawler

I knew someone would ask. HAHA I started to put it but changed my mind. Basically my guys keep up with the control systems in industrial environments. You have different processes such as Temperature, Pressure, Flow, and Level and we do calibrations, programming, and maintenance on these systems.


----------



## phreebsd

i guess adding a temp gauge to your brute is like work all over again huh!


----------



## Mall Crawler

Lets just say it almost came naturally. lol


----------



## TX4PLAY

I am a Pipeline System Controller, I monitor and operate pipeline transfers across the country from a control center here in TX we recieve critical data from the field via satallite and thanks to Instrument Techs such as Mall Crawler's students that info is accurate and reliable..


----------



## phreebsd

ah cool. your jobs are connected. Sweet.
Pay pretty good?


----------



## Mall Crawler

I am glad someone knows what I was talking about. You wouldn't believe the looks people get when I tell them what I teach and then you try to explain it and they are like :thinking:. lol


----------



## Mud Narc




----------



## greenmachine

I'm a house painter ,repaints and new construction. Do you need your house painted?


----------



## Yesterday

must be nice to stay high for a living!


----------



## KMKjr

Owner - Certigard Car Repair.


----------



## phreebsd

what's owner certigard?


----------



## KMKjr

phreebsd said:


> what's owner certigard?


I own it....lol

Certigard is the franchisee.


----------



## phreebsd

OOoohh. 
Gotcha now


----------



## cigaro

BigP said:


> must be nice to stay high for a living!



Who? The painter or the narc...hahahaha Or maybe the narc is selling it to the painter....hahahaha J/K


----------



## Jcarp4483

OFFshore production operator


----------



## MTImodquad

Marine Engineer on a Semi-Submersible Drilling Rig in the GOM....I get half the year off to ride and build quads!!


----------



## phreebsd

So how does that work? Do you get paid for half a year? like if yer salary is 60,000 per year do you get 30? or do you get 60,000 for 6 months?


----------



## MTImodquad

The schedule is 3 weeks on and 3 weeks off all year. To answer your question it would be 60 for the 6 months i guess. They pay for my flights from NY to New Orleans and back too!!


----------



## boogieandbride

Oilfield here!!


----------



## 4man0822

I work for Sabic Innovative Plastics in Port Bienville(Bay St Louis, MS)I've been here for a lil over 9 years & love it! We make plastic pellets for lots of different consumer products 1 being door panels & dash boards for the Big 3(Ford, Chrysler, & GM)things are really slow right now & I hope I stay employed there!!  For ne1 that's familar with it, we work the DuPont schedule, which is Great! I get a 7 day break every 28 days. I'm a production technician & we're also a self directed work force, which if you don't mind a lil work & aren't a Knuckle head, is Great too!! LOL! Well I guess that's bout it! L8r & take care Brandon


----------



## AUbruterider

I'm an IT Manager for a large conferencing business across the globe. I manage the technicians in all of the call centers we have in the US and 1 in Canada. 
My wife also works for the same company - shes just now stepping into management as a lead in account management. THis is my 12th year with the company and her 11th.


----------



## phreebsd

sweet. Another IT guy. 
Howdy, brother.


----------



## Yesterday

blahh telecomm sux


----------



## phreebsd

shoot i hate all the acronyms we have in this field.
PRI/BRI, SIP, VoIP, IP, TCP, UDP, DRM, UNC, TKIP, AES, DFS, AD, WINS, DNS and on and on and on...

The medical field is full of them too now. everything now had an acronym!


----------



## BIGE

Allied Bearing & Supply Inc. Bearings , Power Transmission , Conveyors , Industrial Supplies. Baton Rouge and New Orleans Louisiana.


----------



## bruteforcerider13

during the school yr i weld part time at pro welders and during the summer if i aint there im in the hayfield throwing hay bails,

my dad drives truck full time


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Directional Driller for Weatherford Int., working around DFW. Slowed down alot here lately!! More time to ride though! lol

Also been in the National Guard for 14 yrs. now. Served in Iraq in 03-04.


----------



## sandman7655

i owned a bailbond company for the last 18 years and i own a mudmotor and duck boat dealership and a couple other co's.


----------



## IBBruin

After taking several Vo-Tech classes I went straight to a Ford dealership. Big truck engines, automatic transmissions, AC, front ends. Then went to work at a Caterpillar dealership working on dozers/skidders. Transferred inside Cat to work on forklifts, diesel, propane, CNG, gas then electric. worked on boom lifts, skytrac, JLG. then went to work at a manufacturing plant and was responsible for all the rolling stock, (forklifts, golf carts, personell carriers and welding machines. Right now I'm traveling to 10 different states and going to about 300 Wal Mart stores working on the electric handicap carts and those red remote control cart pushing machines. It doesn't sound like much but it pays up into the 6 digits.


----------



## Yesterday

i wish they had those electric cart p[ushers when i worked at hellmart back in high school =/


----------



## IBBruin

Yea but the guys that use em now don't appreciate em. They tear em up, abuse em, which is fine by me. That's how I make my money. LOL


----------



## Polaris425

BigP said:


> i wish they had those electric cart p[ushers when i worked at hellmart back in high school =/


I did a stint at Kroeger.... I still hold the record for pushing in ~50 buggies at one time.  :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

i did alot too. i used to push buggies in circles around the parkin' lot to work my legs, so after work i only had to do upper body at the gym. saved a bit of time


----------



## alaskaman1000

sounds like fun i live in alaska and 4 wheel all summer long


----------



## coot23

I am a telephone lineman


----------



## w8tnonu22

I am an investigator at the local police department. Currently going to school as well to get a degree in business.


----------



## jaxamillion04

Im a pipeline inspector. Workin in delhi louisiana right now.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

I fly for Continental ExpressJet Airlines currently on the EMB-145. If the economy ever picks back up I'll move over to the 737 I guess. But I love what I do, it's fun. 

The wife is in Law school, she's my retirement plan.:bigok: Kidding..


----------



## phreebsd

You fly one of these? Sweet.. I've always wondered what's the avg salary for a pilot. I wonder that everytime i'm boarding a plane.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

*What I do*

I am a project manager for a artificial turf comany in marietta ga . I live in south MS now . www.deluxeathletics.com check out some of my work we install football fields ,putting greens , and residential playgrounds.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Yep that's us. Starting out it's pretty **** low. They claim you're "paying your dues" since training is so "expensive". You can still earn a nice living but nothing like the old days. Anywhere from 25k per year to around 275K. Just depends on seniority, your contract with the company and so on. Top end and Continental ExpressJet is around 120K. Continental 777 pilot around 275k if you're on the top end of the pay scale. But it takes a LONG time to get to that point. And honestly considering the huge responsiblity we have and every six months we have medical exams with the FAA (we fail, we lose our job), every six months we have proficency checks in simulators (engine failures, stalls, fires, basicly the worst **** imaginable) you can fail these too... And being on the road missing stuff at home. We're underpaid for what we do, but you can make money.



phreebsd said:


> You fly one of these? Sweet.. I've always wondered what's the avg salary for a pilot. I wonder that everytime i'm boarding a plane.


----------



## Yesterday

watch out for geese


----------



## expat_dude

I am a maintenance planner for ExxonMobil,, currently working in Angola Africa. I have been with XOM since 94 but only working overseas since 2004.


----------



## expat_dude

TEXAN AVIATOR said:


> I fly for Continental ExpressJet Airlines currently on the EMB-145. If the economy ever picks back up I'll move over to the 737 I guess. But I love what I do, it's fun.
> 
> The wife is in Law school, she's my retirement plan.:bigok: Kidding..


 
I will be on an EMB-145 in the morning (CO2231 from Jackson-Houston) then the LONG flight from Houston to Luanda (14 hours)


----------



## Yesterday

there's no way i could sit in an airplane for 14 hours. I get bored way too easy. I'm like, **** if im this bored and tired of sittin here... i wonder what the pilots are doin? prolly asleep, ah well. :thinking:


----------



## expat_dude

It is a long flight no doubt,, I read books, watch a movie or play a game on my IPOD touch.. At least we are in business seats so you can stretch out a bit.


----------



## mrkd1

I work in a paper mill 14 days a month[union/12hr shifts] we make the corrugated paper they flute and hide in the middle of a paper box, on my days off you might find me driving tractor/trailers somewhere around the great lakes region, if I'm not on the trails somewhere.


----------



## beavel

mrkd1 said:


> I work in a paper mill 14 days a month[union/12hr shifts] we make the corrugated paper they flute and hide in the middle of a paper box, on my days off you might find me driving tractor/trailers somewhere around the great lakes region, if I'm not on the trails somewhere.


One of the lucky ones to still have work in the paper industry. Bo Water just did another shut down at the plant in Nova Scotia until the market picks back up.


----------



## mrkd1

That sucks..We are feeling it here also..Whole thing is basic a day to day now.. Hope it turns around a little, hate to have to start working hard for a living again. 
Our company closed a mill 2 years ago up north and it's all gone now no mothballs just sold it all off. A couple of the guy's where lucky to get jobs with us but had to start out all over as newbie's, gave up 20+ years just to have a job sweeping a floor and putting a label on a roll of paper. Think it might help if people started to watch where things come from they purchase, I know I try to buy North American where possible it's surprising now just how much junk and food is coming in from overseas.


----------



## langford2000

I work for Airtran Airlines in Atlanta, GA. Aircraft mechanic.


----------



## phreebsd

I've been thru atlanta many times on connecting flights!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

langford2000 said:


> I work for Airtran Airlines in Atlanta, GA. Aircraft mechanic.


 :rockn: Already found some one up there :rockn: Been workin up there in Marietta now for about two years ,movin up there in may the trip between MS and GA gets old in a car


----------



## Maineguide4hire

I work for a sporting lodge...I am a Master hunting, fishing and recreation guide...I have to suffer while I am at work getting paid to take people fishing n hunting...I do lots of odd jobs in the off season, but also have lots of free time to ice fish and snowmobile....


----------



## Yesterday

snowmobile! that's what i wanna do.


----------



## OCCKawi

ROOFER baby!!! Layin shingles when the economy isn't in the dumps.....and only in between semesters of school, it gets my by.


----------



## phreebsd

You shoulda been here after the tornado hit. Roofers couldnt keep up!
They came from all around.


----------



## OCCKawi

We hope for tornados, hail storms, and any thing of the nature....for work related resons. They keep money in my pocket...er i mean parts on the Brute!! Hey Phreebsd, i know this is random, but i just realized that you're from prattville. My old roomate from LSU was from Prattville!! small world we live in! ha.


----------



## phreebsd

really? what was his/her name?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

OCCKawi We should hook up someday and ride somewhere.... PM me and we could exchange #'s

Only an hr. away...


----------



## jctgumby

Just a lowly lowly roughneck


----------



## Yesterday

hope u can swim!


----------



## OCCKawi

Bryce Bawcom is his name....is it such a small world that you actually know him??!!!


----------



## mudboots

pipefitter local,Comm./Industral HVAC service/special projects


----------



## big brute

just an ol' dirty truckdriver fedex national go from shrevport la to meridian ms everyday


----------



## phreebsd

OCCKawi said:


> Bryce Bawcom is his name....is it such a small world that you actually know him??!!!


no, i'd imagine he's a lot younger than i am. i'm 33.


----------



## yiluss

I work as sales manager in Mexico for a global company leader in explosives manufacturing. Very interesting job, very interesting what explosives can do also.

I can see there is a lot of people here who live around Louisiana, Mississippi and Alabama, In 1992 I lived in Ocean Springs, Mississippi and went to Mercy Cross High School in Biloxi, pretty nice place. I have been 3 times to Mardi Grass in New Orleans also, very wild city.


----------



## RDWD

Im a real estate appraiser in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## billythecow

i'm a IT storage administrator


----------



## phreebsd

^ SANs?

BUMP


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Well my title has changed so I guess I could do this again. 

ROV (Remotely Operated Vehicle) Superintendent.

We do underwater work up to 10,000 feet down for the oil field. 

We get to see alot of cool things on the sea floor. 

My wife says that I play really expensive video games. The only thing that I tell her is that we dont have the reset button.


----------



## Yesterday

bayou_boy_22 said:


> We get to see alot of cool things on the sea floor.


 care to elaborate?


----------



## walker

gumby who you work for i worked for diamond offshore for a year got tired of the drive


----------



## jctgumby

I work for Noble Drilling and yes I hate the drive


----------



## bayou_boy_22

These are some of the things we see alot of.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:thinking:....WTF is the first thing????


----------



## Masher

I'm a goat herder.


----------



## walker

more like a goat humper


----------



## Masher

Don't get your Texas fantasies mixed up with my work now. Got to head out and tend to my flock.


----------



## walker

go tend to it son...................


----------



## bayou_boy_22

This is an ROV and my boat


----------



## kmonty

Machinery Technician, in the United States Coast Guard.


----------



## phreebsd

Masher said:


> I'm a goat herder.


what do you really do?


----------



## Big D

My bus card says Logistics Coordinator. I'm responsible for the warehouse of a photocopier company. My job description contains the phrase "and other duties as assigne" and I do lots of that.


----------



## walker

that phrase sucks that meas you do alot of chit you don't get paid for


----------



## drtj

Porn Star!!! In my spare time. I work for the Ga Dept of Transportation


----------



## bowtieguy72

im a technician at a gm and chrysler dealership


----------



## 08GreenBrute

HVAC Service Tech / Lawn care Business on the side


----------



## Masher

phreebsd said:


> what do you really do?


Small Business Owner. Fuel transport.


----------



## Big D

walker said:


> that phrase sucks that meas you do alot of chit you don't get paid for


....that others are getting paid to do, but don't do.


----------



## walker

preach to the choir momma


----------



## NOLABear

Own a small construction company. I do residential remodels and repairs. I fix a lot of other contractors mistakes! Especially Katrina related work!
I was in the mechanical construction industry for almost 12 years. I got laid off in March, so I figured I would try my own thing for a while.


----------



## RDWD

Good luck with your new venture Nolabear. I know the construction biz is real slow here in Tuscaloosa, hopefully you guys still have plenty to do.


----------



## qwackhead

i worked for cat for 3 years then i worked for john deere for 4 years and now Im back at home working the family farm lots of hard work for 9 months but I get 3months off to hunt, ride, hunt a little more and mostly just hunt and ride.


----------



## boomer

Hey everyone, I'm Jeff and new to the game. I am a CT/MRI tech in east texas on the weekends and xray tech during the week for a mobile xray company. I love riding when I can, usually late friday nights. I have a wife that went last weekend with me and some friends and now I am going furthur in debt to buy her her own bike!


----------



## walker

welcome to the forum boomer .. when you get ready to ride i live in lindale now .. i ride mud creek and river run as much as i can.... which hospital you work at


----------



## skid

I work for Pacific northern Gas as a service tech, its a great job and gives me lots of time for riding and allows me to live in one of the most beautiful places in the world.


----------



## boomer

I work down at Nacogdoches medical center now. I was at Mother Frances for 5 years. I still live in tyler about a mile east of the apache theater on hwy 31. I havent been to mud creek yet, but i ride river run as often as possible. have you ever been to gator run in Easton? I hear its a huge place with deep pits!


----------



## cojack

Employment? whats that? jokin i work at a very huge hospital as a mechanic...not one that you would think of though..i do all life safety inspection...fire..operatoring tables. and such its a great job and like it allot.


----------



## zacksbf

US Army Infantry Squad Leader. Not a bad gig just not much family and fun time. I will be out in about 7 months though so there is an end in sight, lol.


----------



## walker

zack thanks for your service and sacrifice .........:usa2::unitedstates:


----------



## zacksbf

walker said:


> zack thanks for your service and sacrifice .........:usa2::unitedstates:


Thank you for the support


----------



## RDWD

:usa:Thanks man, I hope you get done safely.


----------



## lg07brute

Hey thanks man, my cuz just got home from iraq a month or so ago. You guys deserve more thanks and respect than anyone can possibly give. :You_Rock_Emoticon: :unitedstates:


----------



## JTaylor11

Appericate your sacrifice man. 
"If you don't want to stand behind our troops, how about you stand in front on them."


----------



## oilfield_trash21

I'm a production operator in the Gulf of Mexico. This is the platform I'm on, BP'S Nakika at Mississippi Canyon 474 in about 6400' of water.


----------



## biggen

driller on a oil rig in gulf of mexico


----------



## xplay

I am a commerical estimator/project manager and draftsman. Work has been up and down all year


----------



## Sutherngriz

Firefighter/EMT


----------



## rhelms

I Operate Heavy Equipement; bulldozer, trackhoe, backhoe, front end loader, skid steer loader. It's like being a kid again but my tonka toys are on steriods now.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

rhelms said:


> I Operate Heavy Equipement; bulldozer, trackhoe, backhoe, front end loader, skid steer loader. It's like being a kid again but my tonka toys are on steriods now.



:haha:


----------



## Jack

I'm a military police team leader in the army, got back from Iraq last year from my second tour. Also outside sales for an electical supply house, that pretty much means I ride around and talk to customers and take them to lunch, and for brute money I work part time at my cousins garage.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Thanks for your service as well Jack.


----------



## Jack

No problem bro.


----------



## phreebsd

Jack said:


> I'm a military police team leader in the army, got back from Iraq last year from my second tour. Also outside sales for an electical supply house, that pretty much means I ride around and talk to customers and take them to lunch, and for brute money I work part time at my cousins garage.


my uncle, jimmy clibrey, is an army MP in iraq.
his buddy, a member on this site, just got back


----------



## stoneman

X-LEO/S&R diver, long time custom stone mason. Some carving, but mostly columns, balusters, fireplaces, window and door treatments, ect. Also do all kinds of granite and marble work, custom kitchens, and restoration.


----------



## craftkr

I don't know if I can live up to the excitement of Mashers Goat Herding expertise... but hey... 

I work in the industrial/Refining industry for a contractor that outsources and specializes in product handling (bulk). Currently I am working as a Training Safety Coordinator. I get to deal with all kinds of Regulatory stuff from the Alphabet troops (DOT, USCG, FRA, BOE, etc, etc.) and I get to coordinate training for new employee's and about a million other things. It's interesting to say the least and it pays the bills. I can't complain.


----------



## 650Brute

Lol.... I read "Brute Money"...... Thats hilarious


----------



## Bootlegger

zacksbf said:


> US Army Infantry Squad Leader. Not a bad gig just not much family and fun time. I will be out in about 7 months though so there is an end in sight, lol.



I know this is off topic....But you all are my heros:rockn: The military is the reason I can go ride and and complain about high gate fees...lol


----------



## RDWD

I agree with bootleger and whoever said "If you can read thank a teacher, if you can read english thank a soldier" 
Thank you guys for your sacrifice. You make us all proud. God Bless America


----------



## Jack

Anytime guys


----------



## Roboquad

I am currently self Employed as a commercial contractor. Mostly shopping centers at the moment..was CGC for Mercedes Homes for 4 years prior. (lay off's) looking forward to going back to AC. one day,using a computer and not swinging a hammer. Hard work sucks, but on the up side I've lost weight. LOL !! Oh also wife and I own a hair salon. OK...go ahead and laugh...:haha: .nothing like a manicure after a *good mud bog.*


----------



## Jack

My wife is a manicurist and she almost doubles what I make in a week.


----------



## Roboquad

*TOO True Jack*....Lots of people out of work. looking for work, going on interviews...gotta look good hair cut color etc. It's paying for Sea World tomorrow with my kids. My 1year old has a shirt that says my mommy will fix your mommy's 10 dollar hair cut.. feeling like daddy day care with momma bringing home the dough.


----------



## madppcs

Field Service Tech for National Oilwell Varco. (NOV) I work mostly overseas on some Transocean Project Drillships.


----------



## drtyTshrt

I work for Gulfstream. The #1 name in Corprate & Private Business jets. I wear to many hats to have a title,but is the easiest and best job I'd ever want to have.


----------



## phreebsd

awsome! my leader has one of your planes! A G550 I think.


----------



## drtyTshrt

what leader is this?
We just rolled out the G650 last week,It should make first flight this month.


----------



## phreebsd

Rush Limbaugh, of course!


----------



## codyh

Warehouse at bestbuy, haha, majoring in Drafting and Design at SLU, hopefully to be making some good money in a few years


----------



## hill73

i run a saw.
Click that link to see what i mean
--> http://www.doallsawing.com/products...bcategory=production power&idproduct=DOALL067


----------



## Polaris425

codyh said:


> Warehouse at bestbuy, haha, majoring in Drafting and Design at SLU, hopefully to be making some good money in a few years


dont get too excited... haha... I do ok, but I dont make a killing either. You can probably expect to come out of school (if it's a 2 year program) making $25K a year. Maybe a little more. After a year or 2 experience you should be able to find a job close to the $40K mark.


----------



## 88rxn/a

http://www.ellwoodgroup.com/home.cfm?xs=2&pid=304#
i work here, we make crankshafts for locomotives, compressors,and even OLD submarines that get rebuilt. i run a CNC end drill. i drill and tap ends of the cranks all day.


----------

